# Hydronic Archery "Cable Cage" prototype



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

New for 2013 the Cable Cage. No moving parts, each rod coated with a nano ceramic coating, Very low friction, very low surface contact and reduces torque by allowing the cables to go towards the center. No cable wear guarantee!!!!!!.


----------



## pattersonj11 (Jul 27, 2012)

Interesting.


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

patterson you want to be the first one to try it out. what type of bow do you have


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

I like it. If he don't. I will.


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

I bet it really helps in tuning, have you tested it much?


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

yeah i have put 3 months of testing through it.


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

flex guards work great but the still have to move and when the bow is shot it create more noise and more vibration. Sometimes cable slide stick when you draw back the bow whether from dirt or other particles on the rod. The cable cage have no moving parts and comes with a lifetime warranty.


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

My cable slide sticks sometimes when I pull it back after shooting for awhile. It's annoying really. I ordered a shorter slide hoping that it won't catch at the bend. I've also thought about the bent rods at the end, but they still use cable slides that chew up your cables. Lol


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

A round surface with not harm the cables and with no slide it will not stick ever!!!!!!. With fit on all bows with a 3/8 inch rod. We are also going to make one for roller guard bow.


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Seems very interesting to say the least.. I think your onto something here


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Great idea. Good luck. Try to protect your idea


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

it is patent pending. Thanks


----------



## Sambar (Jul 26, 2006)

How is the vane clearance on this?


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

good we tested with blazer vanes and max hunter vanes , they seem to be the highest profile.


----------



## Elgavilan (Feb 7, 2010)

Very cool, is it adjustable for how far it comes in on the draw? Or, are there different models for different bows depending on how far they can/need to come in? Great idea!

Mike


----------



## NCstick (Aug 14, 2011)

What's the difference in that and the TIglide on my Prime? It's all rounded surfaces and it wears cables???


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

Wouldn't mind getting my hands on one.


----------



## jmh0411 (Mar 14, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing the roller cable version, please let us know when.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

What is your price point?


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

ti glide is fixed into place and add full draw pulls the cables. the tiglide is concave, not round. Well this is my best guess. All my cable guards were tearing up my cables and I was trying to come up with a way to reduce friction, wear, and torque and I think we have done it. I put 2000 shots through this one with no cable wear.


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

price point is not known yet. All our products are made in the USA. I am think it will be 25 for the regular slide and 39.99 for the roller guard model, but dont quote me on that


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

If anyone if interested. I will be making 20 regular models and you can be the first to try them out.


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

Any questions or suggestions into making it better. Its a simple design but is very effective.


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

KineticX said:


> Any questions or suggestions into making it better. Its a simple design but is very effective.


I'll give an honest review when i get mine, not sure how long it will take... I will put a ton of shots on it first.


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

what bows stock cable system either eats the cables, have alot of cam lean , stick sometimes when you draw.


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

PM sent ...
How quiet is it ??


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

it is whisper quiet


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

3 down 17 more to go


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

15 more


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 15, 2011)

Would the roller guard model work with a Rytera Alien X?

Do you have any pics of the roller guard model?


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

roller guard models are not made yet. We will have to make one for every company that has a roller guard. We will have to research and look at every bow with a roller guard to make one that will work flawlessly.


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 15, 2011)

KineticX said:


> roller guard models are not made yet. We will have to make one for every company that has a roller guard. We will have to research and look at every bow with a roller guard to make one that will work flawlessly.


Sounds good. Let me know when you get one for Martin/Rytera.


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

14 left


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

10 left


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

KineticX said:


> View attachment 1490419


It looks like the inside cable is hitting the top edge of the slide ...This could be a problem !


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

its not. and it it adjustable you can move it away further if you want


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

its the angle that makes it look like that. The only thing that it ever touches is the ceramic coated rods. I will post my cables that have 1000 plus shots in them with the cable cage.


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

KineticX said:


> its the angle that makes it look like that. The only thing that it ever touches is the ceramic coated rods. I will post my cables that have 1000 plus shots in them with the cable cage.


That's good to hear :thumbs_up


----------



## foamslayer20 (May 2, 2012)

Great concept. I can't wait for the roller guard models to come out.


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

9 left


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

i am thinking about using ceramic rods instead of stainless steel. what are your thoughts about ceramic?


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

I like it ...


----------



## Rolexdr (Jan 24, 2012)

If you need tester ill help


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks a lot like the Strother Super Glide. There's is some kind of plastic though. I like the metal design better. You should round all the edges off of the end plates to make it a little lighter, smoother and sleaker looking.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

definitely a good looking concept, you should anodize them black would definitely be a good looking product then. Definitely will be interested to see what others say about it.


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

let will be anodized black and the edges will be round when prodction is started


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Good concept


----------



## Elgavilan (Feb 7, 2010)

KineticX said:


> i am thinking about using ceramic rods instead of stainless steel. what are your thoughts about ceramic?


The ceramic could work, just has to be strong enough for the side loading and not brittle so it won't be prone to chipping or cracking. 



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

When will u be shipping these out? thanks


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

I would love to have one...That is cool looking.

Devices that reduce lateral torque and nock travel on bows interest me.


----------



## eltaco (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd like to try a roller model on my 2012 Carbon Element RKT if you get one done. 

I'd be cautious of ceramic rods as opposed to coating stainless rods. Ceramic by itself doesn't hold up well to impact and I'd hate to damage it if I took a fall. Seems almost once a year I take a fall in the mountains and don't want to add any accessories that appear susceptible to damage. (Says the guy with a carbon fiber bow...)


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

thanks that is what i thought too. ceramic is brittle. so thanks for the insight.


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

kepping it stainless with a nano coating on the rods.


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

eltaco give me some measurements from your bow when you get time. and a pic of your roller guard if you can


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

well we are testing stainless steel rods with a stainless tube over top so that it rolls .


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 15, 2011)

I hope to see one for the Martin/Rytera bows.


----------



## foamslayer20 (May 2, 2012)

I am definately interested and would like a roller guard model as soon as they come out.


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

I can do some shooting with those! Since May I've been doing alot of spot shooting and regular yardage shooting, 25,000 shots since May 19th to be exact. Might try one of these on a bow that I just started working on for a friend to maybe take out a little lean that he has left. Also wouldn't mind using one on my 74lb alpha elite and my 73lb evo! Let me know, I can put it through the fire and give you my honest opinion/feedback on it.


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

starting to machine the first 20 today.


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sweet deal!


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

powder coating the first round.


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

Pics?


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Any left from the first 20 to try out?


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm waiting too!


----------



## Buffalo freak (Jul 29, 2012)

Ill take one if ya have any left out of them first 20 you made. If ya have one left, PM me ur info and ill send it ASAP.


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

Where do things stand on the first 20 ?


----------



## QCBowman (Jul 9, 2009)

In for the update.


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

Will be sending the first cable cage out this week for an honest review.


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

sending out to get powder coated


----------



## johnny liggett (Aug 13, 2005)

sent you a pm.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for the update. Anxious to hear the review.


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

Do you all think if i coated the aluminum in a rubber coating that would be cool?


----------



## link06 (Mar 3, 2008)

How did I miss this thread, great concept Clint! Looks like a home run, anxious to see some reviews!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

KineticX said:


> Do you all think if i coated the aluminum in a rubber coating that would be cool?


I like the idea of anodizing the aluminum in different colors to match your bow ..or use teflon or something similar instead of aluminum 
Just throwing out ideas ..


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

teflon looks cheap to me aluminum with different colors is what i will be doing. what 4 colors should i offer


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

KineticX said:


> Do you all think if i coated the aluminum in a rubber coating that would be cool?


Yes.....

Colors......Black, Gray (gunmetal possibly), Camo (pick your brand), Smoke Brown.


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

I'd go with Black,Red,Blue & whatever the anodizer could do to give it a camo look...


----------



## retribution (Jul 10, 2011)

How about film dipping instead of powdercoating?any color or camo you want..cool concept anxious to see some reviews on this..


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

looking for a person with a strother bow. I will send them a cable cage for free for testing


----------



## INarcher711 (Aug 25, 2012)

Have one on order. Also have a friend who has one. We would both be interested. Sending PM.


----------



## owmygulay (Feb 6, 2012)

Pretty cool concept. It would be cool to try and replace the roller guard on my Hoyt with one of these on some kind of little bracket that would mount to the riser.


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

Simple and awesome concept. My suggestion to make it perfect though would be to somehow design a way that the bars can be adjusted closer to the cable rod or further away from the cable rod to allow for fine tuning of fletching clearance of the cables and the least cam lean possible. Right now pretty much what you get is what you get the way it is designed. I'm sure there is a simple way to do this. It would require a little more production work, but would really up the value as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

there are holes you can put rod into any of the 2 spots depending on vane clearance


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

production models will be full adjustable. will have a fully adjustable model in a month or so.


----------



## link06 (Mar 3, 2008)

KineticX said:


> looking for a person with a strother bow. I will send them a cable cage for free for testing


I have a SR71 I would try it on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Very interesting concept, yet incredibly simple! Nice job!


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

there will be three holes. so you will be able to adjust it a little depending on the bow


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

what is the price


----------



## revwilder (Apr 11, 2005)

Price and where do we buy?

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dwilson (Aug 23, 2009)

Don't know if this has been asked already?
What's the difference in this one and the ones that are included on the Strother bows,?and the roller model on Athens bows ?


----------



## Peteyur (Jan 31, 2011)

I love no moving parts. Less to fail or mess up. I'll try one. How do I get one coming?
Thank you
Pete


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

dwilson said:


> Don't know if this has been asked already?
> What's the difference in this one and the ones that are included on the Strother bows,?and the roller model on Athens bows ?


Looks exactly like what Strother uses...


----------



## Rohde009 (Jul 11, 2009)

I just got a brand new Strothers Wrath SHO in black death would be willing to try it out and give a honest review on here for you


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

testing is finally over an done. Sorry I have.n't been on at all for over 4 months. Starting production run . Thanks . Before I start selling on here I must become a sponsor so please bare with me. Thanks Hydronic archery


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

Cable Cage is an adjustable torgue reducing cable slide. It has no moving parts. It is fully adjustable and works for bows that use a 3/8 inch cable rod.


----------



## revwilder (Apr 11, 2005)

Looking forward to getting one on my evo

Sent from Big Buck Country


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

How much and how soon are they available?


----------



## johnny liggett (Aug 13, 2005)

:smile:


jfuller17 said:


> How much and how soon are they available?


yea,what he said.chop chop times a tick'en.


----------



## johnny liggett (Aug 13, 2005)

guess this never happened.bummer,was looking forward to one.


----------



## Peteyur (Jan 31, 2011)

This guy sent me a pm asking me if I wanted to test one. I say yes and he asks for my address and haven't heard or seen anything since? That was months ago. Hope he is ok and this isn't how he is going to handle all transactions?


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

If I keep not getting any replies Im going to have to get a short stainless rod.....Ive thought about machining one out of teflon or delrin.....you would need a piece about 1-1/2"x2-3/4"x at least 5/8"thick


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

it would be nicer too if the cable rod could be 3" shorter and only go through the first bracket for a sleeker design....Ive even thought about just bending an aluminum rod enough that it would work as one of those rods....maybe even add a second bend for a center mounted string stop


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

Cable cage finished


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

I am looking for 1 person to test cable cage and right a review


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

Sorry I just got back on here. I had a family issue.


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

Text me if anyone wants pics.


----------

